# I've got the disease



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

*Welcome*

Yup sounds like you got it all right. There is only one cure and that is more of it. You have to start a stash for emergency things that you don't really need but gotta have them anyway.You need tradeing material. Practice Practice Practice Have fun with archery and archery will be fun for you. There are no strangers on here , but there are some strange ones on here. :thumbs_up AC


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: Hello and :welcome: to Archery Talk Waldo53. Have fun here.


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Welcome to AT!!

Enjoy all the friends and info available on here


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Waldo53 (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome mat. I tried my climber today for the first time. No bucks, but did learn alot about using a climber. I really liked the view from 15 ft off the ground. I will go higher next time. I really felt solid and comfortable up there. Deer were not moving - too warm -close to 75 degrees in central OK. Can go every day after next Wednesday until the end of the month, but the boss will probably frown on spending Christmas day without Santa.


----------

